# question about offset traps



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i'd like to know if anyone can tell me what advantages could be obtained by using offset jaw spring traps opposed to non offset.


----------



## ioiosoiwork (Oct 8, 2008)

personally I use them because they don't allow the animals foot to go to sleep so they start gnawing on it or twisting it off. I have had very few pull outs with offsets compared to non offsets too.


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

An offset trap isn't as likley to break the critters foot. I personally don't like them, i'm trying to get rid of some because i've seen ***** that I wouldn't have held if it was an offset trap. I've also seen yotes get away that prolly wouldn't have if they didn't use and offset trap.


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

the only thing ive ever seen in favor of offsets is the setup allowing the levers to ride up higher on the jaws, that gives them more holding power. other than that, i cant see were the little bit of space inbetween is gonna make any diffrence in the pressure being applyed at the jaw surface, unless its a real small critter in the trap, and the jaws bottom out.. now that brings up another thing to think about, you get a small footed critter like a female fisher or martin, it may not be there in the am in a offset trap.


----------

